# People Abusing our Systems...



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's been brought to my attention that some people here are abusing the "Reputation Points" system. We take pride here at MIMB in knowing that our members who have a high and credible reputation earned it honestly. Anyone caught abusing the system will be delt with accordingly.



Jon.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump


----------

